# BIGFISH 2006 - Internationale Angel- und Reisemesse



## Anglerboard-Team (21. Februar 2006)

Werbung

*BIG FISH 2006 - Internationale Angel- und Reisemesse*




mit großer Informationsschau Angelgeräte
für Spinn-und Fliegenfischer
Angelreisen weltweit

Einmaliges Rahmenprogramm!
Workshops Spinnfischen * Salzwasser Light Tackle
Fliegenfischen Präsentationen * Vorträge
Diashows * Filmbeiträge * Splitcane

Olivier Portrat berichtet über Taimen und Nilbarsch.

Verlosung CONDOR Freiflüge und vieles mehr

WANN ? Samstag 18. März 2006 09:00 - 18:00 Uhr

WO ? Ferienpark Hambachtal bei Birkenfeld
Informationen unter www.Hambachtal.de
Telefon 06782- 1010

Eintritt € 5,- pro Person, Kinder bis 12 Jahre frei
Der Eintritt berechtigt zur Teilnahme an allen angebotenen
Workshops und Präsentationen und gilt als Los für die Tombola.
Hier können Sie unter anderem einen Freiflug mit CONDOR
nach Mombasa/Kenia gewinnen.

Abends ab 20.00 Uhr Anglerstammtisch im Blauen Salon mit
kalt-warmem Buffet und vielen Anglern...

Für alle die übernachten möchten wird ein Pauschalarrangement angeboten.

Wir freuen uns auf Sie!
Ihr Martin Joswig
IGFA Certified Captain/Guide

Weitere Infos unter www.bigfish.tackledirekt.de


----------

